# The ultimate jig



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

What is for you the top of the top jig


> ?


For me it is the next jig that I haven't done !!!

Pictures / blogs welcome


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I can do a lot with my original incra jig. As far as shop built jigs the super sleds are tough to beat. Add on jigs (to the jig) to make bevel cuts, etc.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

top of the top?

you mean what is my top useful jig?

The one I need to complete the job


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have many, the ones I use the most are various table saw sleds but this one was a great aid in my most resent chair making project.










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/100055


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My panel sled is my favorite so far, it's a monster and gets used more than any others that I've made.



Paul


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Jack,

My panel cutter can't be qualified "Ultimate", but it's the one I couldn't live without.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have made jigs for cutting circles and coves on a table saw, crosscut sleds, taper jigs, box joint jigs, circle cutting with a router jig. Jigs tend to be made when a special setup is required and won't be repeated. These are usually quickie jigs made to just get the current job done. A few jigs that will be used frequently are made with more care. For me, the ultimate jig is the one that I made that approaches the status of a tool; that is, well made to last a long time. Adjustability is an important feature of a jig, but also complicates it's construction. When I make a jig, I combine my metalworking ability with woodworking to produce a jig that is durable.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

A jig to miter the top of washboards at a 22.5-degree angle, for Dubl Handi birdhouse/birdfeeders, that turned out to look like a pretty good birdhouse in itself. 

Slicing through pine and nails with a carborundum blade is a real trip. Lots of great smoke and sparks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I like them all the same, because, to make your work easier, and better repeated cuts, a jig is very essential, in my opinion. Like clamps, a man, or woman, can never have too many jigs.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been getting a lot of use from this one of mine:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98167

But id I had to choose one… probably my bench hook.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

I learned very early on,,, in my making any jig, that even though these are just assistants, it was still very important to be precise. Like that saying that goes, "Cr-p in, Cr-a out", if that jig isn't made just right ,square and true, I wasted my time. This was when I found the need and I first bought a Machinist Square. 
There are several I went head and took the time to make, and I'll have to say a whole lot of them came from those woodworkers over at Shopnotes and their sister mag. Woodsmith. So,,,If you ever need a jig that is made to cut dado's the exact fit to ANY width of plywood you have a need to fit tight into that dado. Say for example, shelves into their uprights, then Woodsmiths original idea is the one that will do the job EXACTLY, no fuss, no mess, no guess.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Exact width dado jig, and pattern routing jigs for the router table are two of my most frequently used.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just made that dado jig the other day and it works great! I used to just use one board and clamp. Worked well but then I had to cut a bunch and that jig was awesome. Easy to use and very accurate. So I have to say right now that is my favorite. Next is the small tablesaw sled that I have. I say the small one versus the large one because I am constantly using that one. More so than any other homemade jig in the place.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

John111 I don't mean to come back to over due my time on this post. 
But you have hit up on something in your small sled, that came true with me also. I kind'ah got use to taking down from the floor joist (basement shop) that BIG sled, just got use to it's size. Then I bought the,, Basic Box Making,, disk, made by Doug Stowe. In it he uses this small sled and in viewing the video he used it as easily like using a handle on a cup. Well thanks to Mr. Stowe, that was less than a year ago, and now that BIG one sits up there and unless I get into this "pick up and rearrange mood" I don't have to even bother to put my small sled back up there in its place. It is now my go to, for any width of wood that will slide into between those fences. Lookin at it reasonable though, a guy does need two.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea neverenough that is true. I do need the bigger one from time to time but, like you said, if it fits on the small one its a go!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

My favorite jig is the Irish one! But I am always careful to make sure "the jig isn't up!

Sorry. I just couldn't help myself. 
Planeman


----------

